# (A Disscussion on advice & guidance for a Organizer)



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello there Everybody It's been a while....ANYWAY! I have become an organizer for the Welsh Llandudno Fur-meets also known as the (North wales meets) In the united kingdom, (http://www.furmeets.co.uk/event.php?id=953) and I am just getting to grips with responsibilities and the roles I have to play while doing so and I am not sure what I should do in certain situations I know the basics of being one but there are a few things that I am not sure about. 

Which is why I am wondering if there are any other organizerâ€™s/staff or volunteers on here that would wish to talk about their experiences with "meets" "conventions" & "situations" And how they handle & avoid problems.

Here are some example topics: 


The responsibilities on being a organizerâ€™s for small and large events
How we should be careful about becoming power hungry and becoming a possible tyrant within meets and becoming so called "pope-furs"
How you should treat other organizers when a situation is getting out of hand
How to remove a person or someone who is causeing issues at the event in an appropriate manner
What is the correct number of staff you should have working for you at the time
Should a decision come to a discussion between organizers or a vote between attendees?
 

I hope people can take this seriously AND give good tips and useful advice on the matter it will be most appreciated 

Please be sensible and have a good laugh.

Thank-you for your time


----------



## Tailmon1 (Nov 11, 2013)

Gathering people and getting them working on a goal is a challenge and you need to work with
others and sometimes you will be the leader. Others the peace keeper. Still more jobs like
being the bad person at times. You can enjoy the job or perhaps find that you have stepped
into a pit of despair. 

If this is your first time then its good that you ask others about it and what they have done. 
I've helped create and make the first Anime con in Austin Texas years back. The driving force
was a young man and his wife that were already aware of the Con workings from another 
con they worked. He put out the word that about a meeting to find people wanting to help
with making a con. I found out from surprisingly my job as a Moderator on what was then
the worlds largest Anime forums. Interested I attended the meetings and worked the first
Ushi-Con and by the second year I was running registration. Now many years later I still do 
it and also work a larger con in Dallas Every labor-day. 

I'll say that first fish for people with meetings and then see about organizing them into groups
and giving them the tasks needed. As the oldest fur in the Con organization I end up with the
strangest tasks.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 18, 2013)

Tailmon1 said:


> Gathering people and getting them working on a goal is a challenge and you need to work with
> others and sometimes you will be the leader. Others the peace keeper. Still more jobs like
> being the bad person at times. You can enjoy the job or perhaps find that you have stepped
> into a pit of despair.
> ...



Hello there Tailmon1

Wow that's amazing! Do you still have that role?

Hrm I do find gathering people to do something is a task as I am often ignored or stared down by people who believe they have a higher "position" than myself, Not sure where I could improve on that.

I do not look forward to being in that position as I am a general nice guy and I do find it hard to be that person who must take the action BUT I guess it must be done.

Ahahahah I do enjoy the role and I have been doing it for almost a year now as of yet I have been rather good at my role making sure everyoneâ€™s ok and safe and constantly gathering feedback from attendees.


----------

